# Anyone have a Motorized Sausage Stuffer?



## lothar1974 (Dec 23, 2016)

I am thinking of saving and getting one of these as I do not have someone I can consistently call up for help. Wife is too short so hard for her to turn the crank.  I have been looking at the LEM 20 pound ,  The Sausage Maker 20 pound model is too expensive.  Having a motorized stuffer will allow me to do more sausage as I don't have to rely on anyone.  Any info is appreciated!.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a Cabela's 30-pound stuffer with motor. My stuffer is an older gen 1 model. The stuffer motor had design flaws where  there was no clutch and a plastic gear would slip/ring out on a metal gear Inside the motor and would render useless . Cabela's fix the problem by making it a One full piece Metal Gear.  my stuffer works great but it has no clutch and it runs very loud. it's awesome to stuff sausage hands-free from hand crank. the newer models have improved greatly with clutches.  more than likely you will not be able to use the motor when making snack sticks. 

Boykjo


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a 5 lb. hand crank, but my next stuffer will be a water stuffer from Kirby. I have been in contact with him and he has provided oodles of information. Not much can go wrong with a water stuffer, and one person use should be easy. Plus, in my opinion they are very inexpensive. If you don't have a water supply close by where you stuff, though, then it may not be an option. If you want Kirby's contact info, I can PM it.


----------



## mowin (Dec 24, 2016)

boykjo said:


> I have a Cabela's 30-pound stuffer with motor. My stuffer is an older gen 1 model. The stuffer motor had design flaws where  there was no clutch and a plastic gear would slip/ring out on a metal gear Inside the motor and would render useless . Cabela's fix the problem by making it a One full piece Metal Gear.  my stuffer works great but it has no clutch and it runs very loud. it's awesome to stuff sausage hands-free from hand crank. the newer models have improved greatly with clutches.  more than likely you will not be able to use the motor when making snack sticks.
> 
> Boykjo



Thats good news on the redesigned cabelas motor. My neighbor just got the 20# stuffer and motor.
And i get to use it... :yahoo:.  Gerat neighbors.


----------



## haneyco60 (Dec 24, 2016)

I bought the lem 30 pound electric stuffer and have run about 900 pounds of kielbasa and 100 pounds of snack sticks through it since thanksgiving. It doesn't even flinch doing sticks I was impressed. I would recommend to anyone. Plus I got 20% off at Halloween so it was a good deal.


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a water stuffer I love it but been thinking about a electric stuffer the one man show the both work great I have about 500# of ss and sticks to do this month so glad I don't have to crank a Handle


----------



## lothar1974 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well 15% off coupon. I pulled the trigger.  Although they are out of stock until April 1st.  Can't wait until then.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## g dog (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the LEM 20 pound motorized stuffer.  I posted a review of it on YouTube comparing it to the Cabelas model.  I have used it to make snack sticks and it did not miss a beat or struggle at all.  I have been more than impressed with it.


----------



## lothar1974 (Jan 16, 2017)

g dog said:


> I have the LEM 20 pound motorized stuffer. I posted a review of it on YouTube comparing it to the Cabelas model. I have used it to make snack sticks and it did not miss a beat or struggle at all. I have been more than impressed with it.


g dog great video/comparison.  I currently have the Lem 10 dual gear stuffer and love it but my helper is only 6  :)   and the wifes too short.   Looking forward to not have to rely on asking someone for help.  Wish they weren't back ordered till April.


----------

